# So me your markings!



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I was browsing the forum, and noticed a lot of horses with really awesome markings. My favorites are the ones that make an image - especially the ones on their faces, but I suppose I'm biased. :lol:

So share your horses and tell us what you think their markings look like! 


I'll start ya off with mine:

Ruby / Rubaiyate








I've always thought her markings look kind of like a candle and flame, with a lot of wax 'melting' down her nose. 

And then she had her first foal, Bandit








Who's star looks like a crescent moon. 
(You use candles at night, so I thought it was fitting. :lol

And then there was Dante








Who, I swear it looks like *something*, I just can't decide exactly what. Maybe a small candle flame? 
You're welcome to take a stab at it though!


----------



## MrBeCharming (May 18, 2012)

I think a sea horse on this side








Haven't found anything on this side yet








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I just realized the typo in the title of this thread, and now it's going to bother me. >.>

It kind of looks like there's a dog on his side opposite the seahorse -- the head is on his flank, and then it has a brown saddle spot, and it's tail sticking up right in the middle of his stomach!

He (She?) is a cutie. :3


----------



## MrBeCharming (May 18, 2012)

Oh yeah! Kind of like a little Scottish terrier or something! That's awesome! She is a girl. This is the fun part of owning paints 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I see a bunny on the left side toward the flank. =)


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

My late gelding Apache(rip) had the coolest looking blaze(well imo.lol) that looked like a whales tail above or by his eyes..or so I thought..welcome to hear what others think it looked like..


----------



## MrBeCharming (May 18, 2012)

I think it looks more like and ostrich head!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fvfarabians (Aug 12, 2008)

This is my purebred sabino arabian Stud colt looks like he has a Chicken on his side!!!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

When I see Sequoya from this side,I always think it looks like she's wearing high waisted pants, or a turtleneck sweater..


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Henny has what looks like a piranha on his right side, and a boot with stars on his left side. He also has an arrow on his butt! :lol:


----------



## redfox122194 (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I can play along to this one.


Right side-








A ''K" perhaps for his awesome owner. 

Left side-








Some people say it looks like a dog going after a treat?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## redwing57 (May 19, 2012)

My paint mare has a paint horse on her
Kinda like a paint on a paint..


----------



## Arab_Angel (Nov 22, 2006)

my filly has a star as her snip lol









cant find anything on her body though


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

My Mojo has a perfect check mark on his back. It's hard to see looking at his side or under saddle because it is right on top of his lower back. When we first got him we couldn't decide if it was the Nike swoosh or the Verizon check mark. I call it my stamp of approval. 









You can kind of see it here from a head on view of him.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Ladybug2001 said:


> I can play along to this one.
> 
> 
> Right side-
> ...


What was the breed of dog in the movie Turner and HOOCH with Tom Hanks? I see the head of that dog on the right side, panting. All that's missing is the drool!


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

My geldings strip looks like a monkey wrench and his snip looks like an S


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Subbing!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Could be a torch,a flame,a melting candle


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I have always thought it looked like a smudged, awkward sideways heart. Pictures don't show it well, but if you see it in person, it does.

Please disregard the old purple saddle -_- I have a new one, of my own now.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Dog print , minus a toe...LOL!


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

mammakatja said:


> My Mojo has a perfect check mark on his back. It's hard to see looking at his side or under saddle because it is right on top of his lower back. When we first got him we couldn't decide if it was the Nike swoosh or the Verizon check mark. I call it my stamp of approval.


 

you need to be calling up Nike and asking why you haven't received your commission check - they can't expect you to advertise for free!?

Then call Verizon...........:happydance:


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

clippityclop said:


> you need to be calling up Nike and asking why you haven't received your commission check - they can't expect you to advertise for free!?
> 
> Then call Verizon...........:happydance:


You know, you've got a point there! :lol: And I even use Verizon as my cell phone service. They ought to give me a discount wouldn't you say? :wink:


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

On his neck, theres a fish with it's mouth open about to eat the guy 
On his shoulder. The guy has a hat on and kinda looks like he's praying lol


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

My Horse Has a Piggy on one side XD
& the other side nothing Really

















The Mare I used to have & her Lighting Streak








In my Room I have this Horse Head statue thingy & its a bay horse With the Exact Marking It always Reminds me of her


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

Mouse has a perfect poodle on her flank!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> When I see Sequoya from this side,I always think it looks like she's wearing high waisted pants, or a turtleneck sweater..


High wasted pants AND a turtle neck lol!


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

My mom's beast has a 9 or a fancy 7 on his neck. He just rolled before I took this so please excuse how dirty he is, and how sunburnt his nose is. He also has natural "guy liner" on his left eye lol.


----------

